
Ask HN: Good coffee shops to work out of in Hong Kong - bsudekum
I&#x27;m going to be working remotely for the next five days in Hong Kong. Could anyone recommend any good coffee shops to work out of for the day? Decent wifi&#x2F;outlets&#x2F;coffee needed.<p>Also if anyone wants to meet up and talk maps&#x2F;node&#x2F;react(native), I&#x27;m down. I&#x27;m @bobws on twitter and an engineer at @Mapbox.
======
kstenson
Check out coCoon tech co-working space while you're there:
[http://www.hkcocoon.org/en/index.aspx](http://www.hkcocoon.org/en/index.aspx)

it's only 700 hkd for the week pass.

------
auganov
If you don't need a lot of data I really recommend PCCW's "8 day pass" sim
cards. You get 5GB of traffic for 118 HK$. Has decent LTE coverage, was
getting up to 40mbps.

~~~
rahimnathwani
[http://www.discoverhongkong.com/us/plan-your-
trip/traveller-...](http://www.discoverhongkong.com/us/plan-your-
trip/traveller-info/communications/tourist-sim-card.jsp)

List of outlets that sell it: [http://www.hkcsl.com/en/Discover-HK-Tourist-
Prepaid-SIM/#sho...](http://www.hkcsl.com/en/Discover-HK-Tourist-Prepaid-
SIM/#shop)

------
anon4_
Hey there,

You can use your (USA) bank card at a lot of bank ATMS.

All the McDonalds in HK have free WiFi. Carry cash with you.

Festival Walk Mall in Kowloon Tong, big food court with free wifi.

Starbucks have free wifi printed on their receipts in HK and throughout China
at large.

